# International 3434 Industrial Loader



## Switch10 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi,
First time on any forum! I have recently adopted an international tractor. After lots of searching managed to identify it as an International 3434 industrial loader tractor. THis has been stuck in a barn for a number of years. After a bit of fixing and tinkering around Ive got it running and all working. Im looking for information on this tractor as internet searches dont give much. Was hoping that there would be a few experts and willing people on here!
One thing I need fairly quickly is the tyre size that should be fitted to the front. Currently I believe they are original rims with 4x4 tyres fitted. These are perished and need replacing. So first challenge for you guys is what should I fit on the front!?

Any other information people can give me on this great little tractor would be appreciated. Mainly around the hydraulic circuit and fluid levels. Where do I check the oil level in the back axle? What grade of oil is recommended? What grade of oil is recommended in the engine?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Andy,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Actually, that has to be a rare tractor! Messick's list of International tractors parts search doesn't include an IH 3434. I found a few old posts on the YT forum from guys searching for parts. No 3434's in salvage that I could find. Good Luck!!


----------



## Switch10 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Sixbales,

Thanks for the reply, I am finding it difficult to find information on this tractor. I think it is based on an IH 434. Modified to incorporate hydraulic tank in the wing, sliding cab door and other mods to allow a factory fitted loader, fully welded frame and chassis. No rear hydraulics, just pto.

Ill keep searching, hopefully someone on here will see this and be able to help.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Send us a pic and maybe somebody may recognize it.


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Wow your right. Not a ton of info on them but I did find a few pics of the 3434. There are a few manuals out there so let me know if you need one and I'll forward the info.


----------



## markopolo50 (Aug 24, 2010)

Now that is a neat International. Where is the RED??


----------



## Switch10 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi All, thanks for the interest. I'll get a pic and put it on here. The one I have is similar to the photos. Maybe a little older, the cab is smaller and less modern looking!!


----------



## Switch10 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi
Pictures of the 3434. Original colour was yellow, at sometime someone has gone green! If anyone has any information on this tractor it would be great. Just fitted the new tyres and rims on the front. We use this tractor on a weekly basis so it is used and not just a project. Since bringing it back to life Ive concentrated on fixing various oil leaks. My plan is to do bits as I go along bringing it back to a good standard!

Hi n194060, if you have information on manuals that would be great.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi Andy the service manual is on eBay and I'll have to look for the owners manual again and get back to you


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Agrimanuals.com has owners and shop manuals


----------



## Switch10 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thats great, Ill have a look on agrimanuals.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Switch10 (Oct 26, 2015)

Got the manuals from agrimanuals. Lots of questions now answered, long list of work to do!!


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Don't know if I should say your welcome or I'm sorry


----------



## Switch10 (Oct 26, 2015)

Will be good to get some things fixed up on the tractor!


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

I use the owners manual more than the service but you do need both. Have fun switch10


----------



## Gordon600 (Apr 28, 2017)

*International 3434 loader/backhoe*



n194060 said:


> Wow your right. Not a ton of info on them but I did find a few pics of the 3434. There are a few manuals out there so let me know if you need one and I'll forward the info.
> View attachment 26033
> View attachment 26034


Hi, Great to have joined the forum I have just bought a international 3434. and looking to find a manual. Not much info around in South Africa. I have done lots of work on the hydraulic system.I am in the process of rebuilding the BD154 motor which I have spare. The manual will assist me in this project.
Regards Gordon.


----------



## Christian Ulrik Andersen (Jun 18, 2020)

I think I just bought a *International 3434* too.
Asking if anyone would share PDF or pictures of the manuals?

I need to fix the power steering / hydraulic steering and the brakes.
The steering wheel moves almost a quater round before the wheels moves, so somewhere there is to much tolerance and one brake is stuck.

Pictures:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/Er99bH6LsEyK62EC8


----------



## inter3434 (Sep 18, 2011)

Christian Ulrik Andersen said:


> I think I just bought a *International 3434* too.
> Asking if anyone would share PDF or pictures of the manuals?
> 
> I need to fix the power steering / hydraulic steering and the brakes.
> ...


hi christian 
that is not 3434 you have b2775 which is the model before 3434


----------



## inter3434 (Sep 18, 2011)

inter3434 said:


> hi christian
> that is not 3434 you have b2775 which is the model before 3434


if you look on the alluminium bands on the hydraulic cylinder hoses there should be a production date of the hoses which will give you an estimate of age 
there also should be a plate on clutch housing on the right side with serial number and model


----------

